# Palin's Meltdown



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2015)

*Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*


*Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
*Entered to Taylor Swift, made jibes at Democrat foes and 'rambled'*
*Had previously told reporters she was 'seriously interested' in 2016 bid*
*Was at Freedom Summit with GOP big hitters Cruz, Huckabee and Christie *
By Kieran Corcoran For Dailymail.com


Published: 19:37 EST, 24 January 2015  | Updated: 20:53 EST, 24 January 2015 




Republican firebrand Sarah Palin is rarely lost for words - but tonight she was left grasping for words after her teleprompter apparently left her high and dry.

Palin, who was seen on stage rifling through a binder of notes and stringing together one-liners, left even long-time observers baffled after seemingly lurching from joke to joke without making a point.
...

Political experts who had flocked to the summit to hear the raft of influential speakers were almost lost for words.

One characterized the opening of her speech as 'rambling incoherently', while another said she 'used half of her allotted time talking about herself and taking jabs at media coverage'.


Drunk again? 

Or just crazy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2015)

Especially funny after her fishwife harangue about President Obama using a teleprompter.

From the article:
_
"The content of the speech led to widespread speculation that Palin was flying solo after her prompter broke - though at least one watcher said he could see words scrolling by, which would indicate that the address was exactly what she meant to say." _

Read more:  Screw the left in Hollywood GOP firebrand Sarah Palin rambles after teleprompter freezes and leaves crowd baffled ... just after saying she s seriously interested in 2016 run Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn...you mean she was caught pulling an Obuma???!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 24, 2015)

Muttley NEVER LEARNS she should READ the posts but NEVER try to put one out by herself!!!


----------



## Disir (Jan 24, 2015)

I wonder if she is ill.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Damn...you mean she was caught pulling an Obuma???!!!



too funny,  lip syncing.  Man if Bush had done that what would the left be saying?  I got a good idea what and i know they would all be in better sync then was Obama.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 24, 2015)

Of course it's not reported that Governor Palin was doing a lampoon imitation of Our Kenyan Emperor.......

Her mistake was in imitating Him as He was having one of His _*better*_ days......


----------



## PredFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...



Hey look! It's the liar with PDS. Stupid moron.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Muttley NEVER LEARNS she should READ the posts but NEVER try to put one out by herself!!!



She never ever has an original thought. A true progressive that one is.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2015)

Still, my favorite Obama speech...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?


YOU, for one!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 24, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?
> ...



Funny how a Palin thread brings out all the REALLY UGLY subversives, the ones with the under 40 IQ!


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Funny how you're reduced to personal attacks against the posters, rather than addressing the issue itself.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



EdtheIdiot and I have a history of such...would you like to join?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The issue is that Palin is smarter and tougher than any 3 Democrats


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Palin isn't smarter then Elmo.   If they ever brought her on Sesame Street she'd probably get into an argument with him about the letter "O" and start going off about a left-wing media bias on the show.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



Meanwhile, SHE is all you scum concentrate on, not any of the supposed FRONT RUNNERS and what they say..... she is a dynamo, the spark at the heart of Patriotism, and what could be right in America again, and all you Commie scum bags know it.... why else attack YOUR SUPPOSED least educated and dumbest Republican?


----------



## NLT (Jan 25, 2015)

Another duddy fail.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

Payland (R) is the epitome of "word salad" just like our Stephanie


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

Disir said:


> I wonder if she is ill.


No, just her usual ignorance, incompetence, and stupidity.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Payland (R) is the epitome of "word salad" just like our Stephanie



PLEASE RUN, SARAH, because this LYING, MURDERER, piece of shit will be the DummycRATS nominee! to quote Howard Dean.....YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Typical of most Palin fans.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2015)

She seems to have a drinking problem. This is not the first time


----------



## mamooth (Jan 25, 2015)

As this thread demonstrates, it's not just Palin melting down. All of her cult groupies melt down too, the instant anyone mentions that their DearLeaderPalin might just possibly not be the second coming.

They're an extraordinarily sensitive group, those Palin cultists. We should really all be more PC and take special care not to offend their pwecious widdle feewings. I'd especially like to apologize to Vig and Frank, for making them cry by poking fun at their messiah.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> She seems to have a drinking problem. This is not the first time


She needs an intervention and Rove is the one to do it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...



They should be ashamed of themselves for lying like that.
Here is the whole speech and she did none of those things.
It was a great speech.
The left are really starting to lose it and now have to outright lie.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

"Now?"

You mean some Democrat, somewhere, once upon a time, told a single truth?

Balls on a cow!   (More believable)


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 25, 2015)

.

The speech above is vintage Palin - bumper sticker slogans, shallow platitudes and zingers.

This country needs a serious, intellectual, constructive conversation right now, not this.

.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?



She definitely has more commonsense than both combined. But she isn't ready for prime-time. Scott Walker, mebbe?  I want to hear more of him. I am watching his progress. Don't know if he can raise the kind of millions, Romney and Bush can.


----------



## Disir (Jan 25, 2015)

Man, she rambles on with no direction.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?
> ...


She isn't ready for the 4:00 AM farm report.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

Disir said:


> Man, she rambles on with no direction.


Much like most of conservative dogma.


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> ...



Did you even listen to it?   It's almost unintelligible.   The teleprompter failed and she just was babbling and not even making complete sentences.    Trying to make sense of most of it is next to impossible.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yes I did and I had no trouble understanding her nor did the audience.
Seems only the left is having the trouble.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


To be fair, one cannot be expected to make sense of something that never made sense in the first place, broken teleprompter or not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



Palin still has Biden's scalp on her belt from their one-sided debate


----------



## Disir (Jan 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Man, she rambles on with no direction.
> ...



Well, she has a knack for it.  I will give her that.  She carries on though as if she is ill.  I have a relative that is diabetic and there are moments in time where I have to question......wtf are you going on about? I thought perhaps she might be on that same path.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The speech above is vintage Palin - bumper sticker slogans, shallow platitudes and zingers.
> 
> ...


^ confirmed my suspicions. We don't need a rw Bible Spice in '16


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Delightful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Just for the fun of it, here is the complete video:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...





OMG. Notice who published this:

MailOnline - an EXTREMELY conservative publication.

OMG.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

from the OP link:


*Head-scratching lines included: 'The man can only ride you when your back is bent'*
*Called President Obama an 'overgrown little boy, angrily shouted 'Screw the left in Hollywood!' and yelled that jihadis should 'get the hell out!'*
*
*


----------



## mamooth (Jan 25, 2015)

Since it's best to minimize Palin exposure, here's a one-minute clip of the heart of it. Watching Palin speak is like watching an underground snuff flick, where the victim is the English language.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Just for the fun of it, here is the complete video:



The complete video has already been posted.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> ...



Extremely conservative?
The Daily mail is a British publication and conservative Brits are more like moderate American Democrats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




No, MailOnline is VERY conservative.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Sarah Palin's refudiatical obscillations into the penumbra bovine world of man climbing on you when you are bent over or using your dog as a stepladder so you can see Russia through your Crosshairs, praise be Jeebuz without that gosh-darned Teleprompter, whilst hopely-changely ringing them bells, set off firewords in the twitterverse of Aqua-Buddha proportions, writing a new and gloriogical chapter in Twitterology:


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?
> ...


Common sense?

Is that code for not booksmart?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> ...



It was a GREAT speech? Did you really type that? 

I love nutters. Really. I do.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

And the joy of it is that the libs still don't know their buttons are being pushed!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2015)

Someday, I have high hopes that Palin admirers will wake up and realize she is an idiot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And the joy of it is that the libs still don't know their buttons are being pushed!



No. That's you trying to cover for the fact that this idiot is still a SOUGHT AFTER voice for conservatives. Nobody is pushing buttons. No thinking person takes her seriously enough to have buttons pushed.

Getting dummies to reach into their wallets? That's another story entirely.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

See, I told ya they didn't even know their buttons were being pushed.  Ah denial!  Not just a river..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> It was a GREAT speech? Did you really type that?
> 
> I love nutters. Really. I do.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



At least she didn't ask someone from the audience to stand up from a wheelchair like Joe Biden did.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah. That was embarrassing. Absolutely. 

The difference being....I recognize that Biden's gaffe was embarrassing. You....on the other hand...think that Sarah Palin gave a "GREAT" speech yesterday. The joke isn't on her. You fucking idiot.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



It's a matter of opinion.
I think you all are more upset about what she said about the left.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

If she doesn't get the nomination, she can always start in big-gulp ads:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




As incoherent as it was, why should it upset me?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

I would be VERY interested to know if that "Pech und Panne" with the teleprompter was an accident or if someone deliberately sabotaged her moment....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



It was not incoherent.
I sure would not like to see Obama's impromptu speech if his teleprompter every froze.
It would be so full of umm's to the point it would be painful.
Without his teleprompter his speech is very halted and you can see him take a lot of time to think about what he’s going to say.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

"Think"?

Facts not in evidence, counselor........


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> "Think"?
> 
> Facts not in evidence, counselor........


----------



## bodecea (Jan 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?


Sure.  Go ahead and say that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No.  Hear me clearly. We are not upset. Sarah Palin gives us much joy. If she were VP....we'd be upset. Please.....trust me on this.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



OK. How many links to President Obama speaking clearly and without hesitation......without a teleprompter......would you need before you retracted this asinine comment?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





She's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

'The man can only ride you when your back is bent'

WTF?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Funny, for people who aren't worried about her, you seem bent on trying to destroy her 24/7/365.

Do you often root through the garbage of people you're not worried about?

Does she give you penis envy?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Someday you might get it. We are mocking her to make fun of you....not to destroy her. We are amazed that there are people stupid enough to support her political endeavors.


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope she runs.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Toro said:


> I hope she runs.




I have a dream...


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 'The man can only ride you when your back is bent'
> 
> WTF?


She stole that line from Martin Luther King, Jr.

(seriously)

Sounded different when he said it though.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The speech above is vintage Palin - bumper sticker slogans, shallow platitudes and zingers.
> 
> ...


^^^^Yup!!^^^^

I'm conservative! I generally agree with the Tea Party philosophy! But, unfortunately, I'm not much of a Palin fan.  Her screeching voice and "rock star" or high-school-cheerleader approach to the serious issues facing America is a bit embarrassing and somewhat insulting to an intelligent mind.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Pretty apparent she gives* you* penis envy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

I love it every time Sarah Palin speaks before a crowd, especially if is recorded on video.

I love it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> If she doesn't get the nomination, she can always start in big-gulp ads:


  Omg...


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I hope she runs too.  I don't hate her, I want to see her stand next to Hillary in a debate.  I think if she runs though it will be as a VP running mate again, no way will they put her at the top of the ticket, she is like a half a step up from moron status.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well ... she's not nearly as sly as Clinton but even she is smarter.  Clinton is a lump of flesh with few (if any) real accomplishments on her resumé.  She stood against (and took down) corrupt politicians in her State of Alaska while Clinton aids and abets the corrupt politicians within her circle of cronies.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Omg.  Uh no she is not smarter than Hillary Clinton.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Um, uh, OMG ... yes she is.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I sure don't see Hillary ever talking about, much less taking on any corruption.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



She's as corrupt as a politician can get.  Ever see the Clinton Chronicles?  It's a documentary about the Clintons during Bill's time as Governor of Arkansas.  Pure corruption!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No I did not see it. But she is just as corrupt as this administration is.
I don't understand why so many people vote for corrupt politicians rather than the ones who have taken on the corruption.
Are they just lazy or uninformed or just don't give a shit.?
Maybe it's a combination of all three.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It's intellectual sloth!  Plus, many voters hop on some special interest bandwagon and will vote for the first politician that promises to further a particular agenda without giving too hoots about all the other issues.  Their tunnel vision and lack of depth blinds them to the bigger picture. They're so close to their tree that they can't see the forest.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I would be VERY interested to know if that "Pech und Panne" with the teleprompter was an accident or if someone deliberately sabotaged her moment....


a Big Money (read- secret foreign money thanks to Repubs and citizens united) Rove operative no doubt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...


Yet another teleprompter malfunction?

Will you liberals stop at nothing?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

Disir said:


> I wonder if she is ill.


You're just too stupid to understand.......

Isn't that the usual liberal excuse?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...



Oh Luddly, you done and gone and made them mad.....they're going to explode with anger over this being exposed.  She did that once before.....the words are all getting jumbled in her head....is there a video? Because that sure would be funny....


----------



## Ravi (Jan 26, 2015)

When she starts drooling in public, maybe the RWNJs will stop worshipping her.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Palin is smarter than Clinton? Wow. You people really are delusional.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2015)

She would be a perfect democratic operative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to undermine Repub elections. The Dems should consider paying her if she ever thinks about stopping her zany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough* "speeches"


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Will you liberals stop at nothing?



You don't get it, do you?  Didn't she go on and on about Obama using a teleprompter?  That is classic of her....serves her right....this will either do her in or drive her fans even loonier.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> ...



Yeah, it was  "the lib'rals" who malfunctioned her teleprompter at the* conservative *event.



This "problem" with teleprompters malfunctioning seems to happen a lot for Ms. Quitterface, for some strange reason.


Except for the people there who say: twasn't broken.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if she is ill.
> ...



Not stupid at all, just kinder than most of us.  What's your excuse for her?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Well, if it twasn't broken, then Ms Palin has a problem........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say Palin is smarter than Obama and Biden combined, but who isn't?




You aren't, if you think that.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Does this help?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Bwhahaha....Vaginal admitted he had an under 40 IQ - we already knew he was ugly........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




When has he ever not done that?  When you can't debate.....you insult....that's his MO!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that.....make her the candidate.....she's too dense to figure it out that she's not even mildly qualified....she needs a 99% to 1% landslide to get the picture.....


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Will you liberals stop at nothing?
> ...


Remember last year at CPAC, when, reading from a Teleprompter, Sarah Palin mocked President Obama for reading from a  Teleprompter?

That was fun.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



She's been organizing communities this past year, that makes her qualified


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Sharpton should run as well.  Highly qualified!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



How about Biden. He's a heartbeat away as it is


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



He has the heartbeat but lacks the brainwave.  Okay ... so he's qualified too.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Since it's best to minimize Palin exposure, here's a one-minute clip of the heart of it. Watching Palin speak is like watching an underground snuff flick, where the victim is the English language.



She's pathetic....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You're the subversive Mertyl, learn to read before making an ass of yourself!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




No, we've heard every one of her jokes before....nothing new, so why would we be upset.  On the other hand, you are upset because you really can't deny that she rambles, makes little sense, has a screechy annoying voice, and so many of you adore her anyway.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Do you suppose this could be Hillary's hand?






Hint:  No it isn't.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




Ha,ha as usual, dumbo Vaginal doesn't understand his own faux pas......"it brought you out".....you're a subversive and we already knew you had a one-digit IQ.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Damn, you nailed Obuma to a "T"!....except you left out how stupid he is, and how Affirmative Action got him through schools that we haven't been able to see his grades from!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> take a lot of time to think about what he’s going to say.




What most good speakers do....instead of blurting out whatever crosses your brain even if it doesn't connect with your last sentence, like Palin?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Awwww, poor Vaginal.....he's so upset because we're making fun of his idol.....Palin hasn't even been confirmed a college graduate....must suck that you have to admit that.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Let's try this again, when have you called anyone a subversive, when have any of you on the left called anyone a subversive?...I call you pond scum subversives for months now...can you UNDER 40 IQ'ers wrap your head around that?.... Naw, you probably have an under 30 IQ! Keep it up Mertyl, I need a few good laughs in a snow storm!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Palin doesn't need my help, and I see you think graduating from a commie college is a PLUS!....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Oh wow....and just a few posts ago you were sounding intelligent.........


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Funny, YOU NEVER sound intelligent, that's why you're worth bitch slapping, you are hilarious with your comebacks! THANK YOU SIR, MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Obama is well known for his uh and umm's and flubs when he does not have a teleprompter.
It is exactly why he always uses one.
What is it with McCain and Obama using so many uh's?
Neither one is very good without the teleprompter.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What is really sad is they really believe that......


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




Mentally deprived people laugh at almost everything....thanks for sharing that with us.....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




We know we've hit a gold mine when Vaginal gets this angry..........bwahahahaha....all your insults don't make Sarah Palin become smart.....must suck to be you....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...




Mentally deprived people don't know the definition of intelligence, that's why you're having a problem..........


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


It's more than sad, it's spooky.  Crazy, delusional people.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




I don't know about you, but I'm anxious for Sarah "Community College" Palin to meet Hillary "Yale" Clinton.  LOL!


I understand that Sarah talks in ways you can understand.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

The three Lesbians, above, having a HATE session before they get it on with each other.... It STRENGTHENS their experience!....They only wish they could get Palin involved....Aw, the temptation of the PALIN, makes little queer girls quiver! .....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




And the grift that keeps on grifting.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I'm sorry Muttley, I left you out with the other3 Lesbians.... I should have remembered the 4 CARPET MUNCHERS, never get too far away from each other.... I imagine when the 4 of you get together, we can have a "GROUP MUNCH!!!!".....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

She appears to be awfully proud to know "status quo" is Latin.  LOL!


paperview said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 'The man can only ride you when your back is bent'
> ...




So, she doesn't have any original thoughts of her own....  Shocker!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2015)

Even if the teleprompter quit, she had her binder of notes to read from.

From the link:
The 2008 Republican vice presidential nominee flipped through a binder of notes and strung together a series of one-liners – and some of them made little sense.

Her usual confusion:
THANK YOU , AND THANK YOU, AND THANK YOU: Almost sixteen minutes into a 35-minute speech meant to be a 20-minute slot, Palin had thanked half of Iowa for hosting her

How sweet of her to include a message to The First Dood.
'If you want something said, you ask a man,' Palin boomed. 'If you want something done, you ask a woman.'


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 26, 2015)

Points off, Lud, for failing to include the word "Hate"!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

Palin vs Warren

Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> She appears to be awfully proud to know "status quo" is Latin.  LOL!
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> ...



Oh so now you know that King said the same thing you change your tune. 
Before is was just crazy talk and what did she mean by that?
Priceless !
Here is his actual quote -
"A man can't ride your back unless it's bent."


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Lesbians get SO UPTIGHT, when REAL MEN actually RESPECT a women like Palin....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Tells the whole story... Just LOVE the FACTS presented in entertainment form....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Even if the teleprompter quit, she had her binder of notes to read from.
> 
> From the link:
> The 2008 Republican vice presidential nominee flipped through a binder of notes and strung together a series of one-liners – and some of them made little sense.
> ...



Do you have a video link of that 16 minutes of thank you Luddly Neddite?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > She appears to be awfully proud to know "status quo" is Latin.  LOL!
> ...




You don't really want to go there, do ya?  Do you want to compare MLK's coherent speech to dingbat's incoherent speech?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I was not comparing MLK speech to hers. at all.
They were saying that it made no sense when she said it and what did she mean by that?
Then when it was pointed out that King said it now it's no original thoughts.
MLK was a great orator by they way.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




And Sarah isn't a great orator. Her only original thoughts are incoherent psycho blabber.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

No Sarah is not a great orator like King was.
BUT......
I thought she had some pretty good zingers in there about the left.

*Palin talked about “disgusting charges from the left” of sexism and racism directed against Republicans. She had a solution for that.*

*“Reverse ‘em,” she told the audience. “You know, for it is they who point a finger, not realizing they have triple that amount of fingers pointing right back at ‘em, revealing that they are the ones who really discriminate and divide on color and class and sex.”*

*“On gender, it is they who defeat women,” she continued. “They shackle them to the good ole boys runnin’ Washington, pimpin’ this promise that, oh, they have to provide for the little ladies’ every need because a woman, she’s just not capable. It’s the left that does that. It isn’t the right. It isn’t conservatives.”*


Read more at Iowa Summit You ll LOVE what Sarah Palin had to say about the disgusting charges from the left -


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> When she starts drooling in public, maybe the RWNJs will stop worshipping her.



They do kind of worship her, now don't they..


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> No Sarah is not a great orator like King was.
> BUT......
> I thought she had some pretty good zingers in there about the left.
> 
> ...




I guess Sarah talks in ways you can understand.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Will you liberals stop at nothing?
> ...



Yes, indeed, Sarah Palin proved - in two senses of the word - that Karma is a bitch.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > When she starts drooling in public, maybe the RWNJs will stop worshipping her.
> ...




No Conservative or Moderate worships any political figure.
Only the Democrats do that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Mebbe the sage bard of Wassila should practicify her speechifying hopey changey stuff without an ebbil, ebbil teleprompter....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Add it to the long list.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2015)

The Biden/Obama Party talking about gaffes


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I remember that, it was funny as hell!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Well, tell that to teh Palindromes here in USM of B land!


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




I think these guys come close...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah
That was such a hit  song, NOT!
I wonder how much money they made from the sales.
Maybe a thousand dollars if that.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Defending Palin from hateful attacks is not worshiping her .
Everyone knows she does not have a chance at winning the nomination but the hateful attacks on her by the left are totally uncalled for.
The more hateful the left gets, is showing more Americans for what they are.
Between the attacks on Palin and the movie American Sniper people are starting to see it very clear.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Because, for some reason, political players making bizarre political speeches should be exempt from criticism. 

Amirite?


----------



## hadit (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hate and attack is all they have left.  They have nothing positive to offer.  Expect far more and far worse in the election season.  They'll be vicious, underhanded, mean, stupid, childish, and bullying.  Apparently, they can't help it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> As this thread demonstrates, it's not just Palin melting down. All of her cult groupies melt down too, the instant anyone mentions that their DearLeaderPalin might just possibly not be the second coming.
> 
> They're an extraordinarily sensitive group, those Palin cultists. We should really all be more PC and take special care not to offend their pwecious widdle feewings. I'd especially like to apologize to Vig and Frank, for making them cry by poking fun at their messiah.


Actually, people that support Palin have a problem with people who make up stuff about her. None of it is based in reality, much like none of their fantasies about Obama and Hillary are.

At any rate, the war on women is just another Democrat plot to usher Hillary into the White House, at the same time Democrats are conducting a war against any woman considered to be a threat to Hillary.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I've poked fun at her, what is hateful about that?
She pokes fun at Obama, calls him "mommy-pants". Is that hateful, too? Hmmm...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

I am sensing that the Rrrrrrraging Rrrrrrrighties her have turned the umbrage-meter from 4 up to about 10....

...fun to watch.


----------



## hadit (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > As this thread demonstrates, it's not just Palin melting down. All of her cult groupies melt down too, the instant anyone mentions that their DearLeaderPalin might just possibly not be the second coming.
> ...



Seriously, when you look at the hate spewed toward her family, it's not surprising we're wonder if the average mental age of the haters isn't about 6.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Only if they are Republicans.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

I know, huh?


----------



## rdean (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Damn...you mean she was caught pulling an Obuma???!!!


When Obama went to the GOP retreat and kicked butt, they were pissed he wasn't using a teleprompter.  Man, did he kick some serious butt.    They still hurt.
Google


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...




You wouldn't know intelligent, dumbass.....since you think Palin is so smart.......


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Palin, who was seen on stage rifling through a binder of notes and stringing together one-liners, left even long-time observers baffled after seemingly lurching from joke to joke without making a point.




So she just did her usual then?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I think it will be funny when she starts saying "gotcha" and "is that another gotcha question" when she gets that stumped "deer in the headlights" look because she doesn't know the answer....sort of like when she rambled on about Paul Revere......that was hilarious.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> The three Lesbians, above, having a HATE session before they get it on with each other.... It STRENGTHENS their experience!....They only wish they could get Palin involved....Aw, the temptation of the PALIN, makes little queer girls quiver! .....




You should know, pussy.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Even if the teleprompter quit, she had her binder of notes to read from.
> 
> From the link:
> The 2008 Republican vice presidential nominee flipped through a binder of notes and strung together a series of one-liners – and some of them made little sense.
> ...



Well we know he just carries her luggage............


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Still, my favorite Obama speech...




That was hilarious


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Palin vs Warren
> 
> Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!



Is she a puppet?  I swear, there was a time when her lips weren't moving but drivel was still coming out it.....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > She appears to be awfully proud to know "status quo" is Latin.  LOL!
> ...



It's brilliant when someone originates the phrase......crazy when someone of her intelligence tries to make it sound like she coined it.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Lesbians get SO UPTIGHT, when REAL MEN actually RESPECT a women like Palin....




Bwahahaha....you sure aren't counting yourself as a real man are you?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




They absolutely hated that twist when she tied in the 2nd amendment to Paul Revers ride.
Never mind the Historical scholars who said she was mostly correct.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



She was talking about big government.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




OMG!  They also lie.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



You mean the conservative Historical scholars who go along with the conservative revised version of History?  Hmmmm, of course they would.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yepp, when they make fun of Obama (The President of the United States, and the most powerful man on earth) and depict him in so many hateful ways.....well, they are just being truthful....but when anyone makes fun of any of their clowns, then we're being mean and hateful.   I see that very clear.

She puts herself out there as a political contender, she deserves whatever she gets.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


She isn't even a contender, she just attention whores all over the place.  She deserves everything she gets, the dumbass.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> She isn't even a contender,




Oh, in the eyes of so many mentally deprived, she's smarter than Obama and they would certainly vote for her.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It is the left who rewrite the history. So that it can fit their ideology.
They don't want people to know why the 2nd amendment was written.

All most Americans really know about it is from the poem.
How about reading Revere's actual letter?
Paul Revere s True Account of the Midnight Ride
She did a twist to it, but yes Revere did warn the British.

And the History.
The very same one that the tell on the tour.
Paul Revere s Midnight Ride
Revere became suspicious in mid-April when he noticed that British landing craft were being drawn out of the water for repairs — a clear indication that something was afoot. On the 16th he made a trip to Concord, a key community because it was the temporary home of the Provincial Congress and also a storehouse for militia guns, powder, and shot. He warned the residents there that redcoats were likely to be dispatched in the near future to seize the town’s arms supply. Revere’s warning was taken to heart and the townspeople began to hide arms and valuables in barns, wells, and the neighboring swamps.

The left who ridiculed her did not know their history.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey British, the British are coming!

Fire those shots!  

Ring those bells!



Oh and fuck that tory Michael Moore.


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

Did any other Republican's having anything to say that day?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah Palin s Bizarre Iowa Speech Gets Thanks -- From The Democrats



> In response to the speech, Democratic National Committee communications director Mo Elleithee issued a two-word statement:
> 
> “Thank you!”


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


So, Revere was warning the British?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

So Ted Cruz and Palin have both fumbled the ball within the last month and they are still considered leaders of the Teaparty?  Not only that but they are feared by Conservatives because they need the backing at the moment.  The next two years should be an interesting comedy of errors if this is any indication of things to come.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Yeah.  HaHa


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes after the British had stopped him.
From his own written letter;
I observed a wood at a small distance and made for that. When I got there, out started six officers on horseback and ordered me to dismount. One of them, who appeared to have the command, examined me, where I came from and what my name was. I told him. He asked me if I was an express. I answered in the affirmative. He demanded what time I left Boston. I told him, and added that their troops had catched aground in passing the river, *and that there would be five hundred Americans there in a short time, for I had alarmed the country all the way up.*


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hey, palinslurper....that's not what she said -- and he wasn't "warning" them, to *warn* them. He said that after he was captured - they threatened to blow his brains out.

What Ms. Quitterface said: 

"[Revere] warned the British that they weren't going to be taking away our arms, by ringing those bells and making sure as he was riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be secure and we were going to be free."


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Yeppers, you are correct!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Like I said before you don't like her twist about why we have the 2nd amendment.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Like I said before you don't like her twist about why we have the 2nd amendment.


Why would we not like that?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

The left are all upset about her twist which has much more truth than what the left have done.
With their enduring image of a lone Patriot nightrider rousing the countryside to arms that has been burnished in American poems, books, and movies for two and a quarter centuries. The underlying message is always the same: A single brave man can make all the difference.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> The left are all upset about her twist which has much more truth than what the left have done.
> *With their enduring image of a lone Patriot nightrider *rousing the countryside to arms that has been burnished in American poems, books, and movies for two and a quarter centuries. The underlying message is always the same: *A single brave man can make all the difference.*


Weren't you just talking about people who "don't know their history?"

Well, peachy darl, Paul Revere was by far the "single brave man" alerting the countryside about the British coming.

There were about 40 patriots that undertook the same mission as Paul Revere.

Maybe you should "brush up."


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The left are all upset about her twist which has much more truth than what the left have done.
> ...



I was talking about the left who has taught the wrong spin, that is was just Paul Revere.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

And they talk about Sweet Sarah, when this asshole makes a much larger fool of himself....Oh, and there are so many more...are you ready?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The left are all upset about her twist which has much more truth than what the left have done.
> ...




Oh, details, details, not hopey-changey enough to the Palindrones out there.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> 
> 
> *Former Alaska governor gave confusing address in Des Moines, Iowa*
> ...









She must absolutely scare the crap out of you progressives for all of you to put so much effort into trying to blast her....when she ain't runnin, for nuthin!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin's meltdown: GOP firebrand rambles through 'teleprompter error' to leave crowd baffled... just after saying she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 run*
> ...


She was in Iowa.  I want her to run and win the primaries.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The left are all upset about her twist which has much more truth than what the left have done.
> ...




Many RWs are not only ignorant of history but they have no respect for it either. If a liberal had written an utter stupid children's book about Paul Revere and put his own name in the place of the actual American patriot, they would still be screeching about it. And rightly so. 

But its Rush Limbaugh and they're so used to him lying - what's one more?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Yepp.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's a bullshit backtrack.

You specifically said " *A single brave man can make all the difference" * in reference to Paul Revere.


You were caught not knowing your history. Accept it.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

_The peach_ is relying on bad history and a Longfellow poem.  Yay her.  

Then again, I'll bet she was all in when Bachmann hailed the "Charge of the Light Brigade."

Same same.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



What part of it is the left in movies and books and poems that have taught this wrong crap, are you not getting?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> _The peach_ is relying on bad history and a Longfellow poem.  Yay her.
> 
> Then again, I'll bet she was all in when Bachmann hailed the "Charge of the Light Brigade."
> 
> Same same.



So you think Revere's own letter that I put up is wrong?
Or that most people only know the history of Revere through the Longfellow poem is wrong?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You have been caught misreading.


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Wow. Apparently I am dealing with a brain damaged person.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Jan 26, 2015)

* Palin says she's 'seriously interested' in 2016 campaign for White House
No, Sarah Palin isn't 'seriously interested' in running for president
Jeb Bush: We Need to Control Border By Politely Asking Illegals to Leave
Why Voter ID Laws Aren't Really about Fraud 

*


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> She appears to be awfully proud to know "status quo" is Latin.  LOL!


But appears to think it is one word. What's up with that?


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> _The peach_ is relying on bad history and a Longfellow poem.  Yay her.
> 
> Then again, I'll bet she was all in when Bachmann hailed the "Charge of the Light Brigade."
> 
> Same same.


I didn't know Batshit Crazy Bachmann did that but am not surprised at either her ignorance or her willingness to display it.

Palin/Bachmann 2016

We deserve the entertainment.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Jan 26, 2015)

*Palin/Bachman 2016. Unbeatable ticket? - Free Republic*


----------



## Grandma (Jan 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> She must absolutely scare the crap out of you progressives for all of you to put so much effort into trying to blast her....when she ain't runnin, for nuthin!



No, dude, you got it all wrong, she's comedy gold.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Sorry, you seem to have a reading problem and can't accept truth and facts.
Several liberals it seems just can't handle it apparently.
They always have to attack like this when they don't have anything else to debate with.


----------



## cnm (Jan 27, 2015)

I wonder then who taught Batshit crazy Bachmann about 'The Charge of the Light Brigade'?

The 'left' again?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 27, 2015)

Hardly anyone knows that Gracie Allen ran for president in the 1930's, on the Burns and Allen radio show. Her campaign lasted for a few months. She ran as a candidate for the Surprise Party. I could not find any of it, but the following routine during WW2 reminds me a lot of Palin:


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 28, 2015)

Typically one can get such people to go away by giving them spare change...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2015)

paperview said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


You're dealing with much the same thing: a blind partisan rightwing hack, who will defend any republican no matter how ridiculous or wrong that republican might be, including the idiot Palin.

And this is typical of most TPM adherents, where TPM dogma is just as incoherent, sloppy, inconsistent, inane, and completely devoid of merit as Palin's 'speech.'


----------

